# Will tear staining go away after she's done teething?



## Laineysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my little girl when she was 12 weeks old. She's 6 months old now and I've never had a problem with test stains before with her. I wash her face once a day, and once a week I'm cutting the hair out of her little eyes. Now that she is teething really badly I'm noticing that she is developing tear stains. Mostly in one eye. Will this go away after the teething stops? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. Ray had tear staining in only one eye. To me that was an indication that the duct was blocked. The vet cleaned it and he was good for almost a year. Talk to your vet, there are lots of reasons for tear stains, but just one eye points to a blocked tear duct.


----------



## Laineysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'm trying to wait and see what happens after the teething. Now I'm noticing that it's in both sides but there is a lot more in her left eye. Ugh I hope it's just teething. The poor little girl lost 9 baby teeth in one week! That can't be fun 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

